# Pricing on KDP versus other eBook sites



## iandowd (Oct 17, 2016)

Greetings all. Apologies if this has been addressed in other threads but I was unable to find one.

Does Amazon care or take action if pricing varies between the Kindle store and other eBook stores [Kobo, Smashwords, etc], especially if the price is lower elsewhere? I know they use site scrapes to pull pricing for other items from other eTailers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If customers report a lower price elsewhere, Amazon will often lower theirs so as not to be undercut. This is true for everything they sell -- to the extent that they can reduce the price. 

For ebooks, I think Amazon will almost always be the lowest price because of this. And there are a lot of ebooks that are exclusive to Amazon as well.

There are also some of the big publishers whose agreements with Amazon, and presumably other ebook resellers, that restrict how much the reseller can discount the ebook.


----------

